
Show HN: ccc (Conventional Commit Cheatsheet) - kubejm
https://github.com/kubejm/ccc
======
kubejm
Hi everyone! I've always enjoyed the Conventional Commits specification, but
found myself often going back to online documentation to refresh myself on it.
So, I wrote a small script to serve as a cheatsheet for a quick reminder in my
terminal to help me write clean commit messages and keep clean histories. It
has worked well for me thus far and has been very handy. I hope others find it
helpful.

